# Würdet Ihr in Thailand mal Angelurlaub machen?



## Big Fins (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
seit mal so gut und nehmt mal an der Umfrage hier von mir teil.
Es geht darum einen deutschen Angelreisenanbieter davon zu überzeugen, in Thailand Angelreisen anzubieten.
Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig; Bootsangeln an Traumküsten, Flußangeln in Norden auf Gigantische Welse oder im Binnenland an Angelseen auf riesige Arapaima, Riesenkarpfen, Monsterwelse und sogar Süßwasserrochen.
Mein persönliches Interesse daran ist sehr groß. Leider scheint das Interesse des Reiseanbieter nicht groß zu sein, warum versteh ich nicht. Für mich war es ein super Angeltag am See dort, den ich auch gern anderen Anglern ermöglichen möchte.
Die weiteren Ausflugmöglichkeiten sind auch schon sehenswert, überall ist was los.
Man kann sogar mal zum Schießstand, mit Magnum's und Co Sherrif spielen :m .
Also die Möglichkeiten der Freizeit sind in Thailand riesig, neben dem Angeln.


























Also für mich steht felsenfest, ein Angelurlaub in Thailand, lohnt auf jedenfall, wenn man sich dann noch auf einen deutschen Betreuer vor Ort verlassen kann, kann ja fast nix schief gehen.
Also macht mit.
Übrigends, evt ist der Reiseanbieter auf dem AB-Treffen
__________________



www.siamfishing.com 
Der Heiko, der mit Fischen catch und released

Kleinanzeige im AB


----------



## dirkbo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet Ihr in Thailand mal Angelurlaub machen?*

Wow, was für geile Pics !!!! Ich finde auch, dass Thailand, nicht nur für Angler ein besonderes Urlaubserlebnis darstellt !!!


----------



## Big Fins (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet Ihr in Thailand mal Angelurlaub machen?*

Bitte hier nicht mehr Antworten,  leider nen Doppethread gestartet |uhoh:


----------



## ThomasL (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Würdet Ihr in Thailand mal Angelurlaub machen?*

da dieses Thema zweimal offen ist, wird dieser Tread geschlossen. Bitte im anderen Tread weiterposten.


----------

